# 32 snapper in 3 days



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

got to go out of destin on thursday,saterday,and sunday. had a limit of 12,8 and 12 all in under 2 hrs bait was harder to get than snapper. also got 1 black snapper 8 kings (2 over 25 lbs) 2 red grouper,and 2 mingos.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like some fun. By the sound of things they may be the last for awhile, sure hope not! Thanks for sharing.

Skip


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good catch mighty tasty too!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Great catch......Is that Fat Mike in the second picture ?


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

nice snapper yall got their, in the last picture thats a fine kingfish.

2100 sea chaser


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

that is him. i don't know why all the pics didn't post we had another batch like this one


----------



## KingKiller (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys realize it is "Catch and Release" Only??? Those fish look DEAD and they are at your house??? Just curious???


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

KingKiller said:


> You guys realize it is "Catch and Release" Only??? Those fish look DEAD and they are at your house??? Just curious???


Nice 2nd post. 

We need to get you a map. 

Florida state waters are open to fishing east of the Pensacola Pier/Water tower area. That's a lot of area, about 99.9% of Florida actually. It also includes Destin if you were wondering.

Here's one.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Also, check the DATE OF THE POST!! I do believe he was perfectly legal!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations on some nice fish. There may still be hope for us yet. JoeZ, that map is depressing.

Dang Kingkiller, ...way to make an entrance.


----------



## KingKiller (Jul 8, 2010)

Did you notice the start of the post "JUST CURIOUS"... No harm intended, I know for a FACT, there are some guys out there fishing "closed waters" and don't know it. I was just curious... Sorry I didn't know I was upsetting the church Bingo group..


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good looking catch for sure. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

KingKiller said:


> Did you notice the start of the post "JUST CURIOUS"... No harm intended, I know for a FACT, there are some guys out there fishing "closed waters" and don't know it. I was just curious... Sorry I didn't know I was upsetting the church Bingo group..


JoeZ...church bingo....LMAO....
View attachment 9084


View attachment 9085


----------

